# e38 m parallels fit e39??



## ljohn (Feb 25, 2005)

wondering if the mparallels from the 7 series fit on the 5 series fit good. do you need spacers? I seem to get mixed opinions. some say they do fit and some say they dont. what is it really? I have some local e38 parallels for sale but dont want tobuy it if it dont fit. thanks for any help


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 3, 2004)

The E39 has a different size hub than the E38, so they wont fit for that reason alone. 
I believe that the offsets for the 2 cars are also different as well, but dont quote me on that.


----------



## gerchy (Aug 7, 2004)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83852

You might wanna read this ... :smokin:


----------

